# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A kanë politikanët tanë dashnore?

## Jessy

http://time.ikub.al/c93f9eef8a/6df22...dashnore-.aspx
Pothuajse është sekret publik, që të paktë janë ata zyrtarë të lartë qeveritarë, a partiakë, që në moshë të shtyrë, nuk po i shërojnë komplekset e rinisë dhe nuk po abuzojnë me fuqinë e tyre financiare dhe politike.

Të gjithë tashmë e dinë me emra e mbiemra se cilët janë ata politikanë që rreth vetës i grumbullojnë për arsye krejtësisht jopolitike modelet e ndryshme, të cilat jo vetëm që nuk kuptojnë asgjë prej këtij zanati, por ka disa syresh që as nuk e dinë se çfarë pozite mbanë shefi, të cilit me kontratën që e kanë i japin këshilla.

Dihet botërisht se filan ministri e ka filan dashnoreje, që e merr kudo pas vetës. Dihet se ka konflikte në mes të politikanëve të martuar për shkak të dashnorëve. Dihen shumë sende, por nuk fliten përtej kafehaneve.

E në anën tjetër vazhdojnë padrejtësisë në secilin rrafsh, duke pasur si motiv se ka femra që janë më të barabarta se sa disa femra tjera. Për botën këto tema tashmë nuk janë fare tabu. Madje, deri vonë mediat europiane janë rezervuar bukur shumë që të raportonin për jetën private të politikanëve, por tashmë edhe kjo është thyer.

Shikojeni sagën me ish-Kryeministrin italian Silvio Berlusconi dhe mënyrën se si mediat e rrënuan  me plot meritë  këtë politikan dekadent.

Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës gjendja e politikanëve është edhe më e pafavorshme se sa në kontinentin e vjetër. Dihet që Presidenti Bill Clinton është pjekur për së gjalli. Dihet që guvernatori i New Yorkut, Eliot Spitzer, ka dhënë dorëheqje sepse ka paguar për seks. Kandidati demokrat për Kryetar të SHBA-ve, John Edwards, u ndëshkua rëndë publikisht se e kishte një marrëdhënie jashtëmartesore, në kohën kur gruaja e tij e ligjshme po vuante nga kanceri. E gjatë është lista

E tek ne çfarë ndodhë? Këtu jo vetëm që nuk raportohet për raste të tilla, por konsiderohet naivisht edhe më tutje si diçka tepër jomorale nëse mediat raportojnë për politikanët që kanë sjellje jomorale. Tash çështja është, a mund të konsiderohet jomorale raportimi për një vepër jomorale? Express nuk e konsideron një gjë të tillë. Përkundrazi e konsideron shkelje të etikës së gazetarëve nëse mediat dijnë por nuk raportojnë për raste të tilla. Mirëpo për tiu shmangur përgjegjësive ligjore, Express e ka të pamundur të mbrojë interesin publik duke raportuar vetëm në baza të spekulimeve. Prandaj, në këtë drejtim Express ka nevojë për ndihmën e lexuesve, për të na ndihmuar me fotografi, video apo fakte të tjera të politikanëve që  duke qenë të martuar  abuzojnë me pushtetin e tyre, qoftë edhe seksualisht.

Express nuk ka ambicie që me shkrime ta ndal përfundimisht një shthurje të tillë të politikanëve, por së paku do të provojë që ta frenojë një gjë të tillë. Do të provojë  që më ndihmën e juaj të dashur lexues  ti bëjë vendet e punës më konkurruese. Ti mundësojë secilës femër, pa marrë parasysh pamjen a centimetrat  të ndihet e barabartë për të aplikuar nëpër konkurse. Prandaj, të gjithë ju që keni foto, video, mesazhe telefonik në mes të personave publik të martuar dhe femrave të ndryshme, Express do të jetë në gjendje që ti botoj, duke ruajtur konfidencialtetin e dërguesit dhe duke kursyer prej publikimit të emrave apo fytyrave të femrave që janë të përfshira në këto afera. Në ketë drejtim Express, si persona publikë i konsideron të gjithë ata persona që kanë pozita politike dhe të gjitha ata persona jopolitik që mbajnë pozita të larta udhëheqëse në sferën shtetërore. Poseduesit e fakteve të tilla për të cilët folëm më lartë, mund ti nisin të njëjtat në ketë adresë info@gazetaexpress.com Në këtë mënyrë mund të nisim së bashku një epokë të re në caktimin e disa standardeve të reja morale dhe ligjore në shoqërinë tonë.

----------


## Elian70

po kush e ka fajin???? politikani apo dashnorja????? po kush garanton qe x apo y gazete nuk do te abuzoje me imazhet apo videot per presion??? mediat ne fund te fundit jane te politikaneve dhe meqe permende Berlusconin ky me kete lloj rruge u bente shantazh futbollisteve dhe VIP-ave te vet pasi gjoja u jepte me pare shifra maramendese. nuk dua te them emrat e emisioneve si dhe VIP-ave...Nese njerezit dashurohen le t'a zgjidhin grate e tyre apo njerez te aferm, sepse i ndershmi lind dhe mbetet i tille...e vetmja rruge eshte tek votimi.

----------


## mesia4ever

Nje shoqeri e drejte dhe ligjore do te duhej t'i shkarkonte ata politikane qe kane dashnore duke abuzuar me poziten publike. Ai person qe nuk eshte i vertete ndaj familjes dhe gruas nuk do te mund te jete i vertete as per popullin. Shoqeria jone qe bazohet ne ateizem nuk do te mund kurre t'i kuptoje keto gjera.

Kush e ka fajin? Po t'i pyesesh ateistet dhe myslimanet ne Kosove fajtore do t'i lene te krishteret. Fajtore eshte 'vrasja' e Perendise nga keta persona, keta madje edhe mburren me kete, keta jane bere zotera vet.

----------


## loneeagle

Pyetja duhet te jete sa kane lol, nuk mund te them te gjithe por me cfare degjojme/lexojme shumica kan.

----------


## loneeagle

> *Nje shoqeri e drejte dhe ligjore do te duhej t'i shkarkonte ata politikane qe kane dashnore duke abuzuar me poziten publike. Ai person qe nuk eshte i vertete ndaj familjes dhe gruas nuk do te mund te jete i vertete as per popullin. Shoqeria jone qe bazohet ne ateizem nuk do te mund kurre t'i kuptoje keto gjera.
> *
> Kush e ka fajin? Po t'i pyesesh ateistet dhe myslimanet ne Kosove fajtore do t'i lene te krishteret. Fajtore eshte 'vrasja' e Perendise nga keta persona, keta madje edhe mburren me kete, keta jane bere zotera vet.



Kete kam thene edhe une me kohe, por shumica  e popullsise jan moderrnizuar edhe nuk iu intereson jeta personale/morale e politikanve qe na udheheqin. Ai/ajo qe udheheq nese nuk menaxhon dot jeten e vet personale/morale KURRE  nuk mund te udheheqi popullin.

----------


## Elian70

..ka edhe nga ata politikane qe kane dashnore, por qe ne pune jane shume te pergatitur dhe zgjidhin edhe pune. Problemi eshte se kjo eshte dicka personale, jashte pune. Madje jashte ka edhe politikane pede (apo lesbo), por qe punen e kane bere shume mire. Nuk eshte se do rrime e t'ju mbajme qiririn, problemi eshte se a zgjidhin gje???? Ne fund te fundit privatesia eshte privatesi, mbase edhe bejne sikur shkojne me dashnore dhe ne fakt ndodh e kunderta, mund te jete ndonje loje, mund te jete ndonje frocio, mund te beje spektakel apo gjera te tilla...

p.s. nga ana teorike duhej te ishte ndryshe, por jetojme ne nje realitet qe duhet te kenaqemi me zgjidhjen e problemeve....

----------


## loneeagle

> ..ka edhe nga ata politikane qe kane dashnore, por qe ne pune jane shume te pergatitur dhe zgjidhin edhe pune. Problemi eshte se kjo eshte dicka personale, jashte pune. Madje jashte ka edhe politikane pede (apo lesbo), por qe punen e kane bere shume mire. Nuk eshte se do rrime e t'ju mbajme qiririn, problemi eshte se a zgjidhin gje???? Ne fund te fundit privatesia eshte privatesi, mbase edhe bejne sikur shkojne me dashnore dhe ne fakt ndodh e kunderta, mund te jete ndonje loje, mund te jete ndonje frocio, mund te beje spektakel apo gjera te tilla...
> 
> p.s. nga ana teorike duhej te ishte ndryshe, por jetojme ne nje realitet qe duhet te kenaqemi me zgjidhjen e problemeve....


Ndoshta disa gjera jane te verteta me cfare ke shkruajtur me siper, por shumica e tyre kane abuzuar me leket e takse paguesve, pra ata mund te jen shume te zot ne punen e vet, por nese abuzon/gabon atehere nuk ia vlen te udheheqesh.

----------


## Elian70

> Ndoshta disa gjera jane te verteta me cfare ke shkruajtur me siper, por shumica e tyre kane abuzuar me leket e takse paguesve, pra ata mund te jen shume te zot ne punen e vet, por nese abuzon/gabon atehere nuk ia vlen te udheheqesh.


epo politikanet nuk jane shenjtore se po te ishin s'do ishim katandisur keshtu...ka edhe nga ata pa dashnore dhe qe te rrjepin njesoj....problemi eshte se nuk ka kuptim nese ka apo jo. nje politikan fare mire mund te shkoje edhe me prosti jashte shtetit, por kjo s'eshte zgjidhje pasi jane aftesite e kryerjes se punes...nese nje politikan shume inteligjent ka fituar punen me djersen e ballit dhe me aftesite e tij intelektuale eshte pergjegjesia e tij nese shkon me te tjera. e dyta nese takoni nje politikan ne rruge t'i pyetjen e pare nuk do ta besh per moralin , por dicka intelektuale, ndonje zgjidhje pune etj. dhe ky politikan nuk te thote ty se me ke shkon apo jo, pra dicka private. kane hedhur edhe ne gracke politikane me pagese ne "natyre" e jo me leftaqi, por qe nje i pafte ka perfituar per t'a eleminuar intelektualisht. ky perben ne fakt nje problem se ai qe e zevendeson eshte nje idiot e i paafte...

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Pyetja duhet te jete sa kane lol, nuk mund te them te gjithe por me cfare 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				degjojme/lexojme
> 			
> 		
> 
>  shumica kan.


tipike shqiptare..vetem per thashetheme..hame buke ne shtepi tone dhe qajme hallet e miletit..

ne shqiperi po nuk e pate bishtin ta vene dhe po e pate ta heqin..mjafton te te shohin me nenen tende apo motren tende duke ecur diku dhe menjehere e merr vesh tere mahalla se ja filani e kishte gjete nje dashnore..e kemi qejf kete muhabetin e dashnoreve ne ..


shikoje kush e ka shkruar artikullin dhe pastaj komentoje..

----------


## Prudence

pse i keni dhene kaq rendesi....tani dashnore mund te kete kush do.....me lek pa lek, me pushtet pa pushtet(eshte sh personale).....thjesht pushtetaret pergojohen se jane dikushi per momentin

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> pse i keni dhene kaq rendesi....tani dashnore mund te kete kush do.....me lek pa lek, me pushtet pa pushtet(eshte sh personale).....thjesht pushtetaret pergojohen se jane dikushi per momentin


He pra prude,

Ato qe bejne moral me shume, bojne nomin ne krahun tjeter.

Dashnoret Jane pjese e trekendshit burre-grua-dashnor/e, I te gjithe kohrave.

Kisingeri I ka thone Mao Ce Dunit, qe pushteti eshte afrodiziaku me I madh.

Kshu qe edhe te mos dun pushtetaret, i ngjiten femrat per perfitime.

P.s

Thoshte nji ish drejtori im, kur ka zon edhe NIkoja dashnore, ska per te ngel asnji mashkull pa dashnore.

P.s.s

NIkoja eshte nji ish zyrtar I larte I ceveris meksi, qe kur I binte nji ish kolege Deres se hotelit te ktij ai e mbyllet 2 here me celes,...lol

----------


## skender76

Dy dur kane edhe ato, gjynaf....

----------


## ane

> Nje shoqeri e drejte dhe ligjore do te duhej t'i shkarkonte ata politikane qe kane dashnore duke abuzuar me poziten publike. Ai person qe nuk eshte i vertete ndaj familjes dhe gruas nuk do te mund te jete i vertete as per popullin. Shoqeria jone qe bazohet ne ateizem nuk do te mund kurre t'i kuptoje keto gjera.
> 
> Kush e ka fajin? Po t'i pyesesh ateistet dhe myslimanet ne Kosove fajtore do t'i lene te krishteret. Fajtore eshte 'vrasja' e Perendise nga keta persona, keta madje edhe mburren me kete, keta jane bere zotera vet.


E fillove mire kete postim por ne fund e menderose ..pse ti mendon qe ateistet/agnostiket nuk kane moral ?
Ne fakt njerezit me te ndershem e me te moralshem nga ata qe njoh jane agnostik ,ateist apo deist dhe me te pamoralshmit e me jo te ndershem jane ata qe mbajne veten per fetar ..bile sa me fetar aq me i lig .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Dy dur kane edhe ato, gjynaf....


Skru, ner

Sa bionde Jane Bo deri tani?

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> Skru, ner
> 
> Sa bionde Jane Bo deri tani?


Bashke me qivurine lame edhe dashnoret... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Bashke me qivurine lame edhe dashnoret...


Po qivuria osht e lgbt-s mer,...lol

Dun dashnor jo dashnore  :shkelje syri: 

Gjynof, I paske lon that bjondet.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Ke ka zene meraku?!

----------


## benseven11

Artikulli eshte komplet stupid.
"Gazetari" ka probleme me te arsyetuarit
 dhe rrjedhen e mendimit.

----------


## zANë

Shume titull 'joshes' per te qene sondazh......pastaj ne si popull vdesim te votojm  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------

